
Developers In Denial: The Seesmic Case Study  - terpua
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/10/developers-in-denial-the-seesmic-case-study/
======
pavs
This comment thread is interesting:

[http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/10/developers-in-denial-the-
se...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/10/developers-in-denial-the-seesmic-case-
study/#comment-1021795)

Seriously. Is this normal for investors to be a major dick like Arrington?

"Oh you made a prediction and it was wrong. IN YOUR FACE! haha!"

What the hell?

~~~
bootload
_"... Seriously. Is this normal for investors to be a major dick like
Arrington? ..."_

Not pandering has it's drawbacks ~ <http://paulgraham.com/discover.html>

~~~
pavs
What pandering?

He is an investor of Seesmic. He is also the founder of TC. He used TC to
promote Seesmic. Seesmic founder made some predictions which didn't come true
(like millions of other people who makes predictions that doesn't come true).

A rational, reasonable, sane investor would chalk it out as an investment not
working out the way they hoped for. But MA has to single him out, of all the
people who were wrong, in public and ridicule him.

After this and crunchpad incident, why would any reasonable person would want
to do business with this unstable individual? You have to be extremely
desperate or stupid to do business with him.

IMO YMMV.

ps. You can chalk out my reaction towards him as not pandering to TC and
everything Arrington like most of HN.

------
jackowayed
_> Anyone who didn’t see this coming was in denial. Seesmic founder Loic Le
Meur is one developer who sure didn’t see it coming (disclosure: I’m an
investor in Seesmic)_

If Arrington truly saw it coming, as he implies that any rational person would
have, wouldn't he have had a chat with the founder of a company he invested in
letting him know he should prepare for this?

~~~
qeorge
Seems a little nitpicky. Arrington was one of many investors in Seesmic a long
time ago, when the idea was video comments. I actually think its pretty cool
that he's not pulling any punches here.

And "seeing it coming" or not, the Twitter client seems like its working much
better for Seesmic than the video comments idea ever did. I think they should
just keep plugging away, doing things that Twitter won't do (such as running a
ping.fm-like service).

